# Shooting Reported in Brooke County WV



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Breaking News: *

*High school is on lockdown while authorities search for a suspect. *

WELLSBURG - A shooting has been reported on Cross Creek Road in Brooke County, and 3 have been reportedly hit by gunfire. 
Police say the gunman is James Fluharty of Wellsburg. He's believed to have falatty shot a female, and 2 other males. One of them is a West Virginia State Trooper. Brooke County Sheriff Richard Ferguson said at this point the trooper is not believed to be seriously injured Fluharty is on the loose with a highpowered rifle. The shooting happened in a wooded area near Brooke High School. The home where Fluharty lives, on Cross Creek Road, is one fire. 
The Brooke High School complex is on lockdown, but the students are all safe. Wheeling Park High School is also on lockdown for safety precautions. 
West Virginia State Police, Brooke County autorities and a SWAT team are at the scene. Fluharty is still is on the loose at this hour. 
Stay with 7 News and WTRF.com for more details.

*Copyright 2006 West Virginia Media. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WV State Trooper Shot

Associated Press

WELLSBURG, WV - Authorities have put ten schools in West
Virginia's Northern Panhandle on lockdown after a State Police
trooper was shot while investigating a domestic dispute at a Brooke
County residence.
Trooper B.R. Henderson was grazed in the shoulder while standing
on the porch of a residence about a mile from Brooke High School. A
spokesman for the state Department of Military Affairs and Public
Safety says the officer's condition is not considered life
threatening.
A State Police spokesman says the shooting occurred around noon
as the trooper was assisting a Brooke County sheriff's deputy.
The shooter fled into the woods. Law enforcement officials in
Ohio and Pennsylvania are assisting in the manhunt.
The Follansbee Volunteer Fire Department was also called to the
scene to battle a blaze at the house where the shooting occurred.
Assistant Brooke County Superintendent Michael Ferrell says
school officials decided to lock down Brooke High and the county's
other nine schools until the shooter has been captured.
Classes continue as normal, but all outside activities have been
canceled.

Video:
http://ww2.wsaz.com/global/video/popup/pop_player.asp?ClipID1=1044921&h1=WV%20Trooper%20Shot%20%20Raw%20Video&vt1=v&at1=News&d1=99167&LaunchPageAdTag=News&fvCatNo=&backgroundImageURL=&activePane=info&playerVersion=1&hostPageUrl=http%3A//www.wsaz.com/home/headlines/4560487.html&rnd=76890


----------

